# How much should dogs sleep?



## Ellie NY

I'm kind of confused about how much Eli should be sleeping. He's almost 7 months (on Jan 5) and recently neutured. 

When we first got him, I expected that he would sleep a lot because he was a puppy. Guess he's still a puppy but I think he's sleeping a bit more now. I'm not sure if it's because it's winter and he's hybernating a bit, or because he was neutured and got lazier or because he's not getting the amount of exercise he was getting in warmer weather - or a combo of all three. He's with me while I work during the day and he pretty much snoozes all day, then he snoozes through the evening and sleeps 9 hours with us at night. I'm feeling kind of guilty because I can't tolerate the cold weather long enough to give him the long walks I know he needs. How much is too much sleep? What are the potential side effects?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I've read that most breeds of dogs sleep an average of 18-20 hours a day. However, your little guy still needs his exercise and mental stimulation, so if you can't stand the cold then at least try to engage him in some indoor games and play. 

A few short training sessions during the day will definitely engage his mind and, if you incorporate a "find it" game, that gets them excited, too.

If he's sleepy all the time - even when you want to engage him in play - then maybe a check up is in order.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci sleeps alot more than I thought she would (in my pre-dog owning days) Like you, i work from home and she snoozes in eye's view of me and we do take play breaks, walk breaks, eating breaks and then it is to her snuggle bear and back to nappin'..

My DH says she's lazy, prolly' so

Kara


----------



## krandall

I agree. Most dogs of calmer breeds (probably not Border Collies or JRT's!:biggrin1 mellow out as they mature, and if there is nothing else to do, will sleep. By nature, predatory animals tend to have intense periods of exercise in between long periods of laying around not doing much of anything. 

Kodi was a very "busy" puppy, and while he was a TON of fun, he was also exhausting. It was like keeping up with a toddler. Now, if I'm too busy to play with him, he'll lie down by my feet or on the couch and sleep. He's more than ready to jump up and "play" though, if I say, "Want to go to school?" or "Do you want to go do Agility?" or even if I just bring out a squeaky ball for a game of fetch. 

He's always up for LONG walks in good weather, but neither he OR I are big on very cold weather, and cleaning him up after a prolonged period on slushy or snowy/salty sidewalks is no fun for either of us. So in bad weather, we do lots of short training sessions indoors, and do a couple of intense play sessions. He usually chooses the times for these... typically after breakfast and then just before or after dinner. That said, he's up for a game any time anyone is willing to play with him... I've hardly ever seen him want to quit before we do, unless the weather is REALLY hot.

I really don't think Eli is slowing down because he was neutered. I think he's just growing up! I think a dog that mellows out and doesn't pester you when you CAN'T play with them is MUCH preferable to one (like a couple of the Border Collies I know!) who have no "off" button!


----------



## VS_Mark

My poodle (Happy) now that she's older, sleeps a lot (18-20 hours a day). My Havanese (Tango) sleeps probably... 16-18 hours a day. So, yes, lots of sleep.. It's normal. I'd say my havanese is sleepier (lazier? ) than my poodle though.

Mark


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

good question Ellie. I was wondering the same thing. Lizzie is almost 9 months and sleeping quite a bit. She has bouts of running around and then konks out. We go on a few shorter walks a day, too. She has made it clear that she likes the walks shorter in the cold!


----------



## Ellie NY

Thanks all for your replies. Guess Havs are a sleepy bunch and we should just appreciate that they don't drive us crazy with hyper-activity all day.

Lynne - Eli is the same way as Lizzie. He hates wearing coats or sweaters but, at the same time, he doesn't like long walks in the cold. He goes out to sniff around a little, do his business and then drag me home. I'm not complaining!


----------



## pjewel

Mine all sleep a lot, always have. In between though they run around the backyard, chasing each other all around like lunatics. Good balance I think.


----------



## sprorchid

I've only had 1 small dog, and he's only 1/2 hav (1/2 shih tzu). all my other dogs are anatolians, including a current 6 month old pup.

My observations of dogs and sleep is the harder they play, the more they sleep. my little guy seems to always want to play, as long as he has a partner in crime (but he does still like chasing his tail). then he passes out. He is my kind of pup and always sleeps in with me, and rises whenever I do, no matter how early or late. My anatolian pup, freakin' farm dog (fostered on a ranch), he gets up with the sunrise every morning.

I will say that my little guy seems to sleep as much as my big dogs. the difference is when he's active, he's quite busy, whereas my big dogs are more of lumbering spirits, gentle giants if you will. they like to place chase and such, but it doesn't last as long as my little guy's play sessions, he can wear both my anatolians out, and they love playing with him over each other.


----------



## Dalmane

OK now I'm jealous! My 6mo Havanese is up every hr at night to go out once in a while she goes 2 1/2 hrs at night before shes whining to go out. I am thinking about putting her on a schedule of pottying every 4 hrs surely at 6 months she can hold it for 4 hrs. When its raining she can hold it a long time. I am very discouraged with housebreaking and have been thinking about contacting the breeder to rehome her.I do not want a dog that can't be housebroken.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

You might want to start a new thread about housebreaking and get some specific answers on the list about this. I feel sure the other owners can help you see if this is normal or not for a puppy of 6 months. I only have older dogs so don't know but think you need some answers..Just start a new thread titled Puppy up every 2 hours to urinate..or something like that


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I agree with starting a new thread, but I am wondering if she is really whining to go out to potty or if she has you trained to get her out of the crate when she whines. You might have to endure a few nights of crying to break her of it. Crating during the day for short periods will help her get used to the crate. Hopefully, those with more experience will chime in.


----------

